# Scott Had The Stones . . . .



## Kevin

. . . . and a big heart! How often do you sell a wood blank and the buyer finishes and sends it back as a gift? Many of you will remember I posted a blank for sale and thought it might present a challenge in this thread.

Here's what the blank looked like prior to being introduced to Scott's chisels . . . . 

[attachment=9298]


And afterward . . . . 

[attachment=9299]

[attachment=9300]

[attachment=9301]

[attachment=9302]

[attachment=9303]

Without telling too much about our private discussions on the matter, he just wanted to show his appreciation for this forum. He's getting another blank although he didn't want one and he better not send it back. :rofl2: Not that we don't appreciate it, I've not seen my wife carry on like this in a while. 

She kept asking me if I was sure it wasn't a trade. I had to show her the thread before she believed Me. So Scott thank you so much for making our day not just yesterday but every time we look at it. It's beautiful and proudly displayed in our home. 


:thanx:


----------



## Mike1950

VERY VERY nice piece.


----------



## woodtickgreg

And that's the kind of people we have here! Makes me feal priveledged to be a member here. Way to go Scott!


----------



## Vern Tator

Nice piece, and nicer move!!!


----------



## Twig Man

Very well done


----------



## drycreek

Scott great piece, BEAUTIFUL, and better yet a great site with a lot of great folks.


----------



## TimR

Scott...wonderful work and even more wonderful gesture!


----------



## Dusty

Very nice looking work of art. I'm impressed. The last time I had a nice block of box elder with lots of red streaks, I turned a bowl and darn if all the red streaks turned out as shavings...


----------



## Kevin

Dusty said:


> Very nice looking work of art. I'm impressed. The last time I had a nice block of box elder with lots of red streaks, I turned a bowl and darn if all the red streaks turned out as shavings...



Did you get it from me? Because if you did I'll send you another.


----------



## DKMD

Nicely done! It's a beautiful piece, and a wonderful gesture!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Thanks everyone for the kind words - but the appreciation truly belongs to Kevin. This is an awesome forum made up of great people with a great culture. I have all but stopped checking in other forums that I belong to because they just aren't as enjoyable. When I got to thinking about why - I realized that the culture is different. The culture is a collective result of the members - but it all starts with the leader. 
IMO this was not a real stretch - just a heartfelt thanks !


----------



## myingling

Great work


----------



## txpaulie

Lovely turning!

Big stones and a heart to match...

I love this place!:cray:

p


----------



## davduckman2010

scotts a great turner and even better person . he made me some fantastic peices . very nice peice couldnt go to a better person kudos scott ----dave


----------



## dean jordan

Great job. Can hardly wait to get some of that wood. I will take the mesquite log it ts sitting on also.


----------



## Kevin

dean jordan said:


> Great job. Can hardly wait to get some of that wood. I will take the mesquite log it ts sitting on also.



You'll have some before you know it. And I wish that a mesquite it's sitting on we don't get them quite that large here. That's a big ol ERC it's sitting on.


----------



## scrimman

I am impressed.


----------



## cabomhn

Fantastic woodworking and an even better move by yet another great member on this site! Like others have said stuff like this is what makes it enjoyable to be a part of this forum.

Now, quick question, what type of wood is the top finial made of? :i_dunno:


----------



## BarbS

Beautiful piece! Way to go, Scott!


----------



## dean jordan

Kevin said:


> dean jordan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job. Can hardly wait to get some of that wood. I will take the mesquite log it ts sitting on also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have some before you know it. And I wish that a mesquite it's sitting on we don't get them quite that large here. That's a big ol ERC it's sitting on.
Click to expand...

well that shows how well I know my texas woods.Its open mouth insert foot time again.


----------



## Kevin

dean jordan said:


> well that shows how well I know my texas woods.Its open mouth insert foot time again.



Sheesh you ain't got nothing on me. I've misidentified a species so many times, you can tell what brand of shoe I wear just by looking at my tongue.


----------



## davidgiul

Looks like Scott has joined the heavy hitters club (my personal heavy hitters club). To be a member, you have to take a piece of gnarly wood and turn it into something beautiful like Scott has done and then post it. No pictures. Never happened.:davidguil:


----------

